# Tuning Core 2 und Core i7 - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 04/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Tuning Core 2 und Core i7 - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 04/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Tuning Core 2 und Core i7 - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 04/2009


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

Für Einsteiger und Leute mit weniger Erfahrung ist das sicherlich sehr gut 
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das Usern, die täglich auf PCGHX sind und sich informieren wirklich hilft, zumal gibt es ja ein How-To hier...

Aber ich will und kann dazu nix weiteres sagen, habs ja noch nicht gelesen, deshalb lobe ich es auch nicht in den höchten Tönen noch kritisiere ich es unangemessen negativ 

Also: Abwarten


----------



## eMMelol (25. Februar 2009)

Ach  wenn so nen Artikel für den Phenom in der letzten Ausgabe war, warum dann nich auch einen für die Intels in dieser Ausgabe. Finds auch garnichtmal so schlecht vllt bekomm ich ja den Tip warum Vista mir bei 3,8 ghz den Dienst quittiert.


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Februar 2009)

Da Werde ich mir die Zeitung mit dem Intel heft kaufen mich interessiert das sehr.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub jetzt werd ich auch zum ersten mal kaufen denn das Thema interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Andre123 (25. Februar 2009)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Ach  wenn so nen Artikel für den Phenom in der letzten Ausgabe war, warum dann nich auch einen für die Intels in dieser Ausgabe. Finds auch garnichtmal so schlecht vllt bekomm ich ja den Tip warum Vista mir bei 3,8 ghz den Dienst quittiert.



Ja und ich hoffentlich warum mein Q6600 bei 3,6 GHz schlapp macht ^.^

Aber auf jeden Fall interessantes Thema, diesmal greif ich auch zur Extended ...

Gruß


----------



## Hackman (25. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Februar 2009)

Oho,diesmal schlag ich bei der Extendetversion zu.Genau meine Kragenweite,was ich da lese.


----------



## Snake7 (25. Februar 2009)

Hackman schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
> Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.



Bitte in Zukunft weniger Heulen - Danke.


----------



## lumi (25. Februar 2009)

Hackman schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
> Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.


 
irgendwie muss dieses magazin ja mal geld verdienen. alles was schon im internet steht lässt sich in papierform nicht mehr verkaufen, und ich denk mal du hast auch schon viel gratis im internet nachgelesen. wenn ich mal 2 euros mehr zahlen muss für was was mich interessiert bringts mich nicht um.


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Februar 2009)

Endlich mal was interresantes, vielleicht finde ich ja endlich raus wieso ich nicht über 3,36 ghz (3.4 ist instabil) komme. Schade, dass ich es erst jetzt gesehen habe, naja muss ich sie mir halt morgen kaufen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (25. Februar 2009)

Die Ausagbe kommt ja wie gerufen für mich. Hab heute meinen I7 920 und den ganzen rest von der Post geholt. Des weiteren ist das meine erste Ausgabe samt Abo.


----------



## Snake7 (25. Februar 2009)

Nemesis-tlx schrieb:


> Die Ausagbe kommt ja wie gerufen für mich. Hab heute meinen I7 920 und den ganzen rest von der Post geholt. Des weiteren ist das meine erste Ausgabe samt Abo.


Wilkommen im Club - sag mal diene HW.


----------



## P1X3L (25. Februar 2009)

Hackman schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
> Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.


 
jop seh i ganauso!! 

und für umsonst einfach hier schauen Forum de Luxx - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2009)

Die 11 Bilder in der Galerie sind aber ein wenig zu klein geraten - man kann ja gar nix lesen.  




Hackman schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
> Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.


*Taschentuch reich*

Kann ja deinen Frust verstehen. Auch ich maule schon lange wegen den Luxus-Ausgaben. Aber scheinbar rechnen die sich doch noch. Und so lange das so ist, gucken Leser wie du und ich in die Röhre. Weil ich bin auch nicht bereit mein Abo aufzustocken. Lieber kauf ich mir dann mal ab und zu zusätzlich für 5€ die Premium-Ausgabe.


----------



## majorguns (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube diesen Monat hohle ich mir die Ausgabe mal wieder


----------



## Thornscape (28. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist: Ist das (mehr oder weniger wieder) ein Basics-Artikel, oder geht der mal richtig in die Tiefe? Und damit meine ich auch und vor allem den Einfluss von GTLs usw.

Edit: Kann mir diesen Monat eigentlich eh egal sein, da ich heute die erste Ausgabe meines Dreimonats-Testabos bekommen habe. 
Also, berichtet mir, ob es sich trotzdem lohnt.


----------



## Tilt (4. März 2009)

ist in der extended version auch der Test über die Soundkarten?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. März 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Ist das (mehr oder weniger wieder) ein Basics-Artikel, oder geht der mal richtig in die Tiefe? Und damit meine ich auch und vor allem den Einfluss von GTLs usw.


Der Core-2-OC-Artikel geht auf die GTL Ref., Straps etc. ein.


Tilt schrieb:


> ist in der extended version auch der Test über die Soundkarten?


Die Extended-Ausgabe beinhaltet selbstverständlich auch den vierseitigen Test von Soundkarten. Der Test an sich hat aber nichts mit Core 2/ Core i7 zu tun und befindet sich daher nicht im Extended-Teil.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. März 2009)

Hab mir die Extended gehöhlten wegen des Zusatztheft, das werde ich mir noch genauer angucken was die dadrin geschrieben haben.


----------



## KTMDoki (4. März 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Core-2-OC-Artikel geht auf die GTL Ref., Straps etc. ein.



Die Extended is der Hammer! Habs gestern bekommen...

genau diese Beschreibung hab ich gebraucht als Heft


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2009)

Hackman schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es schade, daß das im "Extended" abgehandelt wird, und nicht im normalen Heft. Mir ist die Extended Version zu teuer(!) - und wenn ich es (selten) kaufe, dann erwarte ich spektakuläres/spezielles, so wie das Retro Gaming Special!!!
> Ich finde eben ins Extended gehören Themen, die über das hinausgehen, was den normalen PCGH User interessiert. Hier ist es aber so, daß man wirklich etwas verpasst, wenn man Extended nicht kauft, denn Core2/Core I7 sind momentan sehr interessant für jeden Aufrüster und somit "Alltag" und gehören ins normale Heft. Auch finde ich, wenn ich die Bilder ansehe, wenig aufregendes.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, PCGH gehen die Themenideen fürs Extended aus, in diesem Fall wirkt es wie reine Geldmache, extra Geld für die Artikel zu verlangen.


 Sehe ich genauso.
4


----------



## Deneb86 (5. März 2009)

Habe mein heft schon - schön schön (auch wenn mir der zusatz nicht so interessiert)!

aber die schreibe einiger hier ist der hammer - worte, die  es nicht gibt werden zudam noch falsch geschrieben *an die platte greif*


----------

